# 24 Polynesian points left for rent @ $14 per point, check-out must be by 03/31/2020



## TravelholicBR

I have 24 points left for rent at $14 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian.

Check-in must be within 60 days of date when reservation is made and check-out must be by March 31st, 2020.

I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:

Resort
Check-in date
Check-out date
Room Type

I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Rlglass14

Hi! Studio at any monorail hotel 11/30-12/2, 12/30-1/1, or 1/18-1/20. TIA!


----------



## dlnsmmy1

Looking for 2 studios for this coming Friday 11/8 for 1 night.  2 adults in one and 1 adult and 2 kids both age 15 in the 2nd room. 
Thanks
Heather


----------



## TravelholicBR

Rlglass14 said:


> Hi! Studio at any monorail hotel 11/30-12/2, 12/30-1/1, or 1/18-1/20. TIA!



Hi Rlglass14, 
I'm sorry, but, unfortunately, no availability. If your dates or resort preferences change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again.


----------



## TravelholicBR

dlnsmmy1 said:


> Looking for 2 studios for this coming Friday 11/8 for 1 night.  2 adults in one and 1 adult and 2 kids both age 15 in the 2nd room.
> Thanks
> Heather



Hi dlnsmmy1, 
I'm sorry, but, unfortunately, no availability at any of the hotels. If your dates change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again.


----------



## TravelholicBR

Points remain available


----------



## rachaelg

Hi!  Looking for one night at Saratoga either 11/17 or 11/19.


----------



## dlnsmmy1

What about a one night stay, 2 studios on November 16?




TravelholicBR said:


> Hi dlnsmmy1,
> I'm sorry, but, unfortunately, no availability at any of the hotels. If your dates change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again.


----------



## English Nassif

Studio 4 nights any resort 
Jan14-18 or 19-23, or 20-24 
Kind of flexible in January. Mainly trying to avoid weekends


----------



## TravelholicBR

rachaelg said:


> Hi!  Looking for one night at Saratoga either 11/17 or 11/19.



Hi rachaelg,

Which room type would you be looking for?


----------



## TravelholicBR

English Nassif said:


> Studio 4 nights any resort
> Jan14-18 or 19-23, or 20-24
> Kind of flexible in January. Mainly trying to avoid weekends



Hi English Nassif,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates. The only way to piece together four nights in January for a studio is if you want to stay one night at one hotel here, another one at another hotel there on the week of the 6th. If this sounds like something you would want to handle, let me know and I'll get updated availability.


----------



## English Nassif

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi English Nassif,
> 
> Unfortunately, no availability for those dates. The only way to piece together four nights in January for a studio is if you want to stay one night at one hotel here, another one at another hotel there on the week of the 6th. If this sounds like something you would want to handle, let me know and I'll get updated availability.


If it was adults only possibly but not this go around. 
hows early February look?


----------



## First_timer2020

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 160 points for rent at $16 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



Good morning

I am interested in whatever is available (monorail would be a great plus but not necessary) for February 22-29 2020 for 2 adults and a 6yr old. Thank you!


----------



## reillysbulldogs

Studio-standard view for two adults @ Polynesian
February 6-10.


----------



## rachaelg

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi rachaelg,
> 
> Which room type would you be looking for?


Now looking for a studio anywhere for 11/18 and 19.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Resort-Poly
Check-in date-March 5, 2020
Check-out date-March 9, 2020
Room Type - studio


----------



## TravelholicBR

English Nassif said:


> If it was adults only possibly but not this go around.
> hows early February look?



Hi,

I apologize for not replying earlier, the DVC website was undergoing maintenance.

The most I could find were 3  consecutive nights:
- Poly, Studio Lake View, check-in Feb 8th check-out Feb 11th, total of 79 points
- BLT, Studio Lake View, check-in Feb 6th check-out Feb 9th, total of 65 points

I actually found 4 nights early January:
- Poly, Studio Standard View, check-in Jan 2nd check-out Jan 6th, total of 70 point 
or
- Poly, Studio Standard View, check-in Jan 3rd check-out Jan 7th, total of 70 point


----------



## TravelholicBR

rachaelg said:


> Now looking for a studio anywhere for 11/18 and 19.



Hi,

I apologize for not replying earlier, the DVC website was undergoing maintenance. 

No availability on the 11/18, only on 19th (and 20th) at Saratoga Preferred Studio.


----------



## TravelholicBR

dlnsmmy1 said:


> What about a one night stay, 2 studios on November 16?



Hi,

I apologize for not replying earlier, the DVC website was undergoing maintenance. 

Unfortunately, no availability on the 11/16.


----------



## TravelholicBR

First_timer2020 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am interested in whatever is available (monorail would be a great plus but not necessary) for February 22-29 2020 for 2 adults and a 6yr old. Thank you!



Hi First_timer2020,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates. If your dates change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again.


----------



## TravelholicBR

reillysbulldogs said:


> Studio-standard view for two adults @ Polynesian
> February 6-10.



Hi reillysbulldogs,

I apologize for not replying earlier, the DVC website was undergoing maintenance. 

Unfortunately, no availability on those dates. If you have flexibility with the dates, t is showing Feb 8-12 at Polynesian Studio Lake view for a total of 104 points.


----------



## TravelholicBR

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Resort-Poly
> Check-in date-March 5, 2020
> Check-out date-March 9, 2020
> Room Type - studio



Hi ML_LovesDisney,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates at Poly. It is showing availability at AKV Jambo House Studion Standar view for a total of 68 points, and Saratoga Preferred Studio for a total of 76 points.


----------



## reillysbulldogs

What would the total cost be to take the 8th-11th at the Poly?


----------



## TravelholicBR

reillysbulldogs said:


> What would the total cost be to take the 8th-11th at the Poly?



If you would like check-in Feb 8th and check-out Feb 11th (3 nights), the Studio lake view would be $ 1,264.00 (79 points x $16)

If you would like check-in Feb 8th and check-out Feb 12th (4 nights), the Studio lake view would be $ 1,664.00 (104 points x $16)

If you would like to go ahead, PM me everybody's names, children's ages (if any), address, phone number and e-mail.


----------



## TravelholicBR

Points remain available


----------



## lorimack21

Good afternoon! 

Animal Kingdom or Boulder Villas
Check in Jan 18
Check out can be Jan 23 or 24
1 bedroom if possible or studio.  
2 adults one child

Thank you so much!! 






TravelholicBR said:


> I have 160 points for rent at $16 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TravelholicBR

lorimack21 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Animal Kingdom or Boulder Villas
> Check in Jan 18
> Check out can be Jan 23 or 24
> 1 bedroom if possible or studio.
> 2 adults one child
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Hi lorimack21,

I'm sorry, but, unfortunately, no availability. If your dates or resort preferences change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again.


----------



## Tass

Any studio availability Nov. 30-Dec. 3?  

Thanks!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Tass said:


> Any studio availability Nov. 30-Dec. 3?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Tass,

I'm sorry, but, unfortunately, no availability. Consecutive nights in December only at Saratoga from 6th to 13th and from 15th to 21st. If your dates are flexible, just let me know


----------



## reillysbulldogs

Let me know your process of reserving the dates.  Thank you!


----------



## TravelholicBR

reillysbulldogs said:


> Let me know your process of reserving the dates.  Thank you!



Hi reillysbulldogs,

Unfortunately, rooms at the Poly are no longer available.

The only rooms I could find for Feb 8th to Feb 11th (3 nights) are: Saratoga 1-Bedroom Standard for 92 points ($ 1,472.00); Saratoga 1-Bedroom Preferred for 102 points ($ 1,632.00); and Saratoga 2-Bedroom Standard for 107 points ($ 1,712.00)

If you would like to go with any of these, PM me everybody's names, children's ages (if any), address, phone number, e-mail and your ID information so that I can fill in the contract. I'll make the reservation and send you the confirmation and the contract. You would then send me the payment to my PayPal account and e-mail me back the print-out and the signed contract. Payment is due within 2 days of the reservation, otherwise I would cancel it and make the points available to others who might be interested.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Tinkarella

Hi desperately trying to stitch together Thanksgiving weekend.  I see Bay Lake available for Sat. Nov. 30th.  2 adults.  I will PM you details if you can grab it.


----------



## Arthur92

Hello do you have any points for 2/19/20-2/21/20 for 2 adults?


----------



## TravelholicBR

Arthur92 said:


> Hello do you have any points for 2/19/20-2/21/20 for 2 adults?



Hi Arthur92,

Unfortunately, no availability for both nights. If your dates are flexible, there is availability for 2/18/20 to 2/20/20, but only for     1-Bedroom villas

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Arthur92

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi Arthur92,
> 
> Unfortunately, no availability for both nights. If your dates are flexible, there is availability for 2/18/20 to 2/20/20, but only for     1-Bedroom villas
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



Thanks so much for checking I only needed those two days before heading to Daytona


----------



## Sara Canfield

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 160 points for rent at $16 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Looking for 2 studios or a 2 bedroom 1/18-1/23 any resort


----------



## TravelholicBR

Sara Canfield said:


> Looking for 2 studios or a 2 bedroom 1/18-1/23 any resort



Hi Sara Canfield,

I apologize, my remaining points wouldn't be enough.

I had a look at the availability, in case you want to try with another renter, but the most I could find was 3 nights (1/20 - 1/23) at a 2-bedroom standard at Saratoga for 90 points. But you never know, I just reserved a room at OKW which wasn't showing as available this afternoon.


----------



## Alexsandra

Hi, looking for a studio at the Polynesian Feb 26th to March 1st (100pt)

If not BCV studio Feb 26 - March 2nd


----------



## BR1008BF0205

Hello! Looking for a studio 
Check in date-12/13/19
Check out date- 12/15/19


----------



## Alexsandra

Sorry made a mistake
Can you check for a Studio at the Polynesian
02/27 - 03/02
4 people ( 2 adults, 2 kids )

Option 2: AKL studio ( savanna view) or BCV studio


----------



## EarsToAGoodTime

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $16 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Hello!
We are looking for the Grand Californian Villas, check in Dec 6 2019, check out Dec 10, 2019, studio (2 adults). Thank you for considering!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Alexsandra said:


> Sorry made a mistake
> Can you check for a Studio at the Polynesian
> 02/27 - 03/02
> 4 people ( 2 adults, 2 kids )
> 
> Option 2: AKL studio ( savanna view) or BCV studio



Hi Alexsandra,

Unfortunately, no availability for all 4 nights at those resorts. It's only showing 2 nights (2/28 - 3/1) for an AKL Kidani Savanna view studio (44 points). 

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

EarsToAGoodTime said:


> Hello!
> We are looking for the Grand Californian Villas, check in Dec 6 2019, check out Dec 10, 2019, studio (2 adults). Thank you for considering!



Hi EarsToAGoodTime,

Unfortunately, no availability at the Grand Californian Villas for those nights. I checked the other resorts, but no luck either.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

BR1008BF0205 said:


> Hello! Looking for a studio
> Check in date-12/13/19
> Check out date- 12/15/19



Hi BR1008BF0205,

Unfortunately, no availability for those days.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## Alexsandra

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi Alexsandra,
> 
> Unfortunately, no availability for all 4 nights at those resorts. It's only showing 2 nights (2/28 - 3/1) for an AKL Kidani Savanna view studio (44 points).
> 
> If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


Ok I'll let you know for the 2 nights at AKL. I don't mind doing a split stay, can you check if there is a 1 bedroom suite available at BCV or AKL?


----------



## TravelholicBR

Alexsandra said:


> Ok I'll let you know for the 2 nights at AKL. I don't mind doing a split stay, can you check if there is a 1 bedroom suite available at BCV or AKL?



AKL Kidani is showing all four nights (02/27 - 03/02) at a 1 bedroom standard view for 132 points, but that is more then I have available, so, if you are interested, check with another renter to see if they can secure it.

Hope it works out


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Hi, Looking for a studio anywhere except AKL and SSR. 
2 adults/1 child 
2/7/20-2/8/20
thank you


----------



## TravelholicBR

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Hi, Looking for a studio anywhere except AKL and SSR.
> 2 adults/1 child
> 2/7/20-2/8/20
> thank you



Hi ruadisneyfan2,

There are two available:

- Bay Lake studio theme park view, 2/7/20 - 2/8/20 (1 night), 27 points 

- Grand Floridian studio standard view, 2/7/20 - 2/8/20 (1 night), 24 points

If you would like to go ahead with any of these, PM me names of all guests, ages of children (if any), address, telephone, e-mail.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Alexsandra

TravelholicBR said:


> AKL Kidani is showing all four nights (02/27 - 03/02) at a 1 bedroom standard view for 132 points, but that is more then I have available, so, if you are interested, check with another renter to see if they can secure it.
> 
> Hope it works out


Thank you so much for checking! I appreciate it!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Points remain available


----------



## vinnydakid

We are looking for a studio on the monorail from February 22 through the 25th for 2 adults. Thank you so much for taking the time to check.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Hi!  I'm looking for a studio anywhere, any days between Dec 1 - 5.  Thanks!


----------



## TravelholicBR

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hi!  I'm looking for a studio anywhere, any days between Dec 1 - 5.  Thanks!



Hi MusicalAstronaut,

It's currently showing:

- Saratoga studio preferred, 12/1/ - 12/2 (1 night) for 13 points

- OKW studio near hospitality house, 12/1/ - 12/2 (1 night) for 10 points

If you would like to go ahead with any of these, PM me names of all guests, ages of children (if any), address, telephone and e-mail so that I can try to secure the room.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TravelholicBR

vinnydakid said:


> We are looking for a studio on the monorail from February 22 through the 25th for 2 adults. Thank you so much for taking the time to check.



Hi vinnydakid,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## Ragtime109

Hello! I have rented many times before. Looking for:

January 10-12
Animal Kingdom, Boardwalk, or Old Key West
Studio

Thank you for checking!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Ragtime109 said:


> Hello! I have rented many times before. Looking for:
> 
> January 10-12
> Animal Kingdom, Boardwalk, or Old Key West
> Studio
> 
> Thank you for checking!



Hi Ragtime109,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## EarsToAGoodTime

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Hello!
If these are still available I would love Animal Kingdom Kidani suite, to check in 2/2/20 and check out 2/7/20. Thanks very much!


----------



## TravelholicBR

EarsToAGoodTime said:


> Hello!
> If these are still available I would love Animal Kingdom Kidani suite, to check in 2/2/20 and check out 2/7/20. Thanks very much!



Hi EarsToAGoodTime,

Thank you for your interest. Unfortunately, there's no availability for all those nights (February 5th is missing), and my remaining points would only be enough for 2 nights.

I had a look at availability and, currently, the only studios available at AK Kidani are a savanna view from Feb 2nd to Feb 5th (3 nights) and from Feb 6th to Feb 7th (1 night), at 17 points per night; and a standard view from Feb 3rd to Feb 5th (2 nights), at 13 points per night.

If you happen to decide to reserve 2 nights, I'll be happy to do so for you, but I understand that it makes more sense to rent all nights from just one person.


----------



## Ann2120

This is my first time trying this buying points so please bear with me  do you have anything for a one night stay at animal kingdom savanna view or Polynesian for 11/30 Polynesian


----------



## Swimmingaway

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!





TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!





TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!





TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



Hello! We are looking for Poly March 21-24..standard or lake
Thank you!


----------



## Figaroo

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


In order of preference- BWV, WL, or AK
March 20-24
Studio

TIA!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi ruadisneyfan2,
> 
> There are two available:
> 
> - Bay Lake studio theme park view, 2/7/20 - 2/8/20 (1 night), 27 points
> 
> - Grand Floridian studio standard view, 2/7/20 - 2/8/20 (1 night), 24 points
> 
> If you would like to go ahead with any of these, PM me names of all guests, ages of children (if any), address, telephone, e-mail.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Is this still available for GF?  Sorry for the delay but I am doing this on behalf of my SIL who has rarely been to WDW and is just looking for an efficient way to spend a day at MK the day before they sail on a Disney cruise.   After speaking further with her, it will be 3 adults/2 children.


----------



## TravelholicBR

Ann2120 said:


> This is my first time trying this buying points so please bear with me  do you have anything for a one night stay at animal kingdom savanna view or Polynesian for 11/30 Polynesian



Hi Ann2120,

Unfortunately, no availability for that night.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

Swimmingaway said:


> Hello! We are looking for Poly March 21-24..standard or lake
> Thank you!



Hi Swimmingaway,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates. It's only showing the  night of March 21st at a studio lake view for 32 points.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

Figaroo said:


> In order of preference- BWV, WL, or AK
> March 20-24
> Studio
> 
> TIA!



Hi Figaroo,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates. It's only showing the nights of:
- March 20th at a BW studio boardwalk view for 21 points;
- March 20th at an AK Jambo studio savanna view for 22 points; and
- March 23rd at an AK Jambo studio standard view for 16 points;

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## Wosmama6

Hi there looking for poly studio feb 27-March 2


----------



## TravelholicBR

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Is this still available for GF?  Sorry for the delay but I am doing this on behalf of my SIL who has rarely been to WDW and is just looking for an efficient way to spend a day at MK the day before they sail on a Disney cruise.   After speaking further with her, it will be 3 adults/2 children.



Hi ruadisneyfan2,

Good news, the GF studio standard view is still showing as available for the night of Feb 7th for 24 points. It has 1 queen-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa and 1 single pull-down bed (29" x 67"), so it would accommodate everyone in the travel party.

If they would like to go ahead, just PM me names of all guests, ages of those who are under 18, address, telephone and e-mail.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Wosmama6 said:


> Hi there looking for poly studio feb 27-March 2



Hi Wosmama6,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates. 

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## Figaroo

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi Figaroo,
> 
> Unfortunately, no availability for those dates. It's only showing the nights of:
> - March 20th at a BW studio boardwalk view for 21 points;
> - March 20th at an AK Jambo studio savanna view for 22 points; and
> - March 23rd at an AK Jambo studio standard view for 16 points;
> 
> If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


Thank you for checking!


----------



## Candice.berube

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologize for not replying earlier, the DVC website was undergoing maintenance.
> 
> The most I could find were 3  consecutive nights:
> - Poly, Studio Lake View, check-in Feb 8th check-out Feb 11th, total of 79 points
> - BLT, Studio Lake View, check-in Feb 6th check-out Feb 9th, total of 65 points
> 
> I actually found 4 nights early January:
> - Poly, Studio Standard View, check-in Jan 2nd check-out Jan 6th, total of 70 point
> or
> - Poly, Studio Standard View, check-in Jan 3rd check-out Jan 7th, total of 70 point


Is this still available?  I am looking for a studio from jan 2-jan 7.


----------



## Candice.berube

Candice.berube said:


> Is this still available?  I am looking for a studio from jan 2-jan 7.


Also, are you able to book the dining plan?


----------



## dboswell13

Are these points available? Looking for Nov 13-15 at Grand Californian - one bedroom villa.


----------



## TravelholicBR

dboswell13 said:


> Are these points available? Looking for Nov 13-15 at Grand Californian - one bedroom villa.



Hi dboswell13,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

Candice.berube said:


> Is this still available?  I am looking for a studio from jan 2-jan 7.



Hi Candice.berube,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.  

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again  

In case there is availability, I would also be happy to purchase the dining plan from Disney on your behalf, you would send me the necessary amount and I would pass it on to DVC.


----------



## Steph7152

I am looking for Grand Floridian - Feb 7-13.  Can you check availability?
Thanks!


----------



## abbycarroll45

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



Hi, looking for 1 studio January 17 to January 19. Also if you could check just any weekend in January for two nights, as that is when we’re looking to go. Thank you!


----------



## abbycarroll45

abbycarroll45 said:


> Hi, looking for 1 studio January 17 to January 19. Also if you could check just any weekend in January for two nights, as that is when we’re looking to go. Thank you!


Should of clarified! We would prefer studios at any of the wilderness lodge villas.


----------



## dboswell13

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi dboswell13,
> 
> Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.
> 
> If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again



thanks so much for checking! Is there any availability between the 11th and 16? We are only looking for 2 nights but could be flexible about when we go!


----------



## carrieleigh303

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



any resort, studio, check in March 1 2020 checkout March 7 2020


----------



## TravelholicBR

Steph7152 said:


> I am looking for Grand Floridian - Feb 7-13.  Can you check availability?
> Thanks!



Hi Steph7152,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

abbycarroll45 said:


> Hi, looking for 1 studio January 17 to January 19. Also if you could check just any weekend in January for two nights, as that is when we’re looking to go. Thank you!



Hi abbycarroll45,

Unfortunately, no January weekend available anywhere.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

dboswell13 said:


> thanks so much for checking! Is there any availability between the 11th and 16? We are only looking for 2 nights but could be flexible about when we go!



Hi dboswell13,

Not at all, I'm happy to check. Unfortunately, nothing available. It's actually all pretty much taken until june


----------



## TravelholicBR

carrieleigh303 said:


> any resort, studio, check in March 1 2020 checkout March 7 2020



Hi carrieleigh303,

I'm unable to help you with my remaining points, but there is one savanna view studio available Animal Kingdom Kidani for 117 points. Check with another renter as quick as you can.

Hope you are able to secure the room and that you have a great trip!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi ruadisneyfan2,
> 
> Good news, the GF studio standard view is still showing as available for the night of Feb 7th for 24 points. It has 1 queen-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa and 1 single pull-down bed (29" x 67"), so it would accommodate everyone in the travel party.
> 
> If they would like to go ahead, just PM me names of all guests, ages of those who are under 18, address, telephone and e-mail.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



Hi I PM'd you


----------



## Nikkib1221

Any Resort
2/25-3/3 or 3/3-3/10
studio or 1 br- room for 4
I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.

I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:

Resort
Check-in date
Check-out date
Room Type

I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.

Thank you for your interest!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TravelholicBR

Nikkib1221 said:


> Any Resort
> 2/25-3/3 or 3/3-3/10
> studio or 1 br- room for 4



Hi Nikkib1221,

Unfortunately, my points are not enough. But, if you want to try with another DVC member, there is:
- 2/25 to 3/3 at Saratoga 1-bed standard for 227 points and a 1-bed preferred for 262 points; 
- 3/3 to 3/10 at Saratoga 1-bed standard for 228 points and a 1-bed preferred for 262 points; 
- 3/3 to 3/10 at AKL Kidani 1-bed standard for 227 points and a 1-bed savanna for 272 points; and
- 3/3 to 3/10 at WL Boulder Ridge 1-bed for 271 points;

I hope you rent from another member and have a great trip!


----------



## dboswell13

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi dboswell13,
> 
> Not at all, I'm happy to check. Unfortunately, nothing available. It's actually all pretty much taken until june


Thanks for checking!


----------



## JoanneB

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Any Resort but prefer Boardwalk/Beach Club, Yacht Club
Check in: Monday, December 16, 2019
Check out: Friday, December 20, 2019
2 Adult, studio
Thank you.


----------



## lulu2

Hello! Looking for any studio March 4-8? 2 adults/1 child. Thanks!


----------



## TravelholicBR

JoanneB said:


> Any Resort but prefer Boardwalk/Beach Club, Yacht Club
> Check in: Monday, December 16, 2019
> Check out: Friday, December 20, 2019
> 2 Adult, studio
> Thank you.



Hi JoanneB,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates at any of the resort.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

lulu2 said:


> Hello! Looking for any studio March 4-8? 2 adults/1 child. Thanks!



Hi lulu2,

Unfortunately, no rooms available for all 4 nights. If you want to do a split stay, AKL Jambo is showing a studio savanna view March 4-7 and Boardwalk is showing a studio garden/pool view March 7-8. I would be unable to help you with my remaining points, but you could check with another DVC member.

Hope it works out and that you have a great trip!


----------



## KARENDEP

Hi looking for a studio at Poly  to add onto my reservation.   2/3  and or 2/4.   Thanks you.


----------



## TravelholicBR

KARENDEP said:


> Hi looking for a studio at Poly  to add onto my reservation.   2/3  and or 2/4.   Thanks you.



Hi KARENDEP,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates at any of the resort.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## Jaywalker

Looking from the 20th to the 24th of December. No preference for resort


----------



## TravelholicBR

Jaywalker said:


> Looking from the 20th to the 24th of December. No preference for resort



Hi Jaywalker, 

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates at any of the resort.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## mcmauney

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Looking for any availability for two adults December 7-11!


----------



## TravelholicBR

mcmauney said:


> Looking for any availability for two adults December 7-11!



Hi mcmauney, 

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates at any of the resort.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## JoanneB

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi JoanneB,
> 
> Unfortunately, no availability for those dates at any of the resort.
> 
> If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


Thank you!


----------



## mcmauney

Can you check again for 9-11 of December? Thanks!


----------



## DisneyDawg812

Making my initial posts. Looking for 1/2 through 1/9, 2 bedroom villa. Thanks


----------



## TravelholicBR

mcmauney said:


> Can you check again for 9-11 of December? Thanks!



Unfortunately, no availability either. In December, it's showing only one room here, another there, starting on the 15th.


----------



## TravelholicBR

DisneyDawg812 said:


> Making my initial posts. Looking for 1/2 through 1/9, 2 bedroom villa. Thanks



Hi DisneyDawg812,

My points wouldn't be enough, but I had a look for you and the most it's showing is Jan 6th to 9th at Saratoga.

Hope you can get your reservation with another DVC member and have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyDawg812

Thanks!


----------



## AubZlovesDIS

Hi, TravelHolicBR! Any availability 22-24 November 2019? 
Open to locations; need to accommodate 2 adults, 2 children.
Thank you!


----------



## TravelholicBR

AubZlovesDIS said:


> Hi, TravelHolicBR! Any availability 22-24 November 2019?
> Open to locations; need to accommodate 2 adults, 2 children.
> Thank you!



Hi AubZlovesDIS,

Unfortunately, no studios available.

If you want to go with a 1-bedroom, it's showing both nights available at Saratoga (preferred location) for 72 points.

1-bedroom villas have 1 king-size bed in the bedroom and 1 queen-size sleeper sofa in the living room.

If you would like to make a reservation, just PM me names of all guests, ages of those who are under 18, address, telephone and e-mail, so I can try and secure the room.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Lvsdisney

hello!

Any availability at GCH for Jan 18-22? Any combination in those dates would be fine (even a single night). Thanks!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Lvsdisney said:


> hello!
> 
> Any availability at GCH for Jan 18-22? Any combination in those dates would be fine (even a single night). Thanks!



Hi Lvsdisney,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## js

Hi.
I'm looking for a transfer of 116 Poly points for a trip beginning October 30, 2020.
Do you have points to transfer?

Thank you.


----------



## Rlglass14

Anything at a monorail resort 1/17-1/20 or 2/15-2/17? Thanks!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Rlglass14 said:


> Anything at a monorail resort 1/17-1/20 or 2/15-2/17? Thanks!



Hi Rlglass14,

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

js said:


> Hi.
> I'm looking for a transfer of 116 Poly points for a trip beginning October 30, 2020.
> Do you have points to transfer?
> 
> Thank you.



Hi js,

Unfortunately, I won'be able to help you, I'm only looking to rent my points that expire at the end of March 2020.

I hope you are able to secure those points from another member and have a great trip!


----------



## micday3

Hello
Do you have anything available for AKL or POLY
March 8-13
Two adults
prefer studio if posssible


----------



## MickeyF

Resort preferences: AKL, Boardwalk, Saratoga, OKW
checking in Sunday 1/5 or 1/12 or 1/26 (just 1 night)
Studio (2 adults and infant)

Thank you!


----------



## Vivsmom

Are these still available?  I'm looking for December 12-15, studio.  

Thank you!


----------



## Tass

Anything available for one night - Dec. 3?

Thanks.


----------



## Mistydawnk

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



Hello,
Polynesian
Check-in: February 5, 2020
Check-out: February 9, 2020
1 bedroom
(Or as many consecutive dates starting February 5th as possible....)


----------



## Cara C

Any availability Jan 7-9th? Studio or one bedroom, any resort. Could also arrive Jan 6th and stay 2-3 night.


----------



## Shan8671

Any studios available for 5-7 nights in a row in March


----------



## alimerola99

Looking for anything/ anywhere from 1/16/20-1/20/20.


----------



## Junebugwv

Looking for AKL Kidani, 1-bedroom standard,  March 3-6, 2020 (3 nights.)


----------



## TravelholicBR

micday3 said:


> Hello
> Do you have anything available for AKL or POLY
> March 8-13
> Two adults
> prefer studio if posssible



Hi micday3,

I apologize for the delayed response. My points wouldn't be enough, but, if you want to check with another DVC member, I saw availability at:

- AKL Jambo, 1-bedroom standard view for 160 points;

- AKL Kidani, 1-bedroom standard view for 160 points; and

- AKL Kidani, 1-bedroom savanna view for 190 points;

I hope you are able to reserva with another member and have a great trip!


----------



## TravelholicBR

MickeyF said:


> Resort preferences: AKL, Boardwalk, Saratoga, OKW
> checking in Sunday 1/5 or 1/12 or 1/26 (just 1 night)
> Studio (2 adults and infant)
> 
> Thank you!



Hi MickeyF,

I apologize for the delayed response. Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your travel plans change, I'll be happy to do a new search


----------



## TravelholicBR

Vivsmom said:


> Are these still available?  I'm looking for December 12-15, studio.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Vivsmom,

I apologize for the delayed response. Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, I'll be happy to do a new search


----------



## TravelholicBR

Tass said:


> Anything available for one night - Dec. 3?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Tass,

I apologize for the delayed response. 

Unfortunately, no studios available.

There is a 1-bedroom preferred villa at Saratoga for 26 points.

If you would like to reserve this room, just PM me names of all guests, ages of those under 18 (if any), address, telephone and e-mail, so I can try and secure the room.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Mistydawnk said:


> Hello,
> Polynesian
> Check-in: February 5, 2020
> Check-out: February 9, 2020
> 1 bedroom
> (Or as many consecutive dates starting February 5th as possible....)



Hi Mistydawnk,

I apologize for the delayed response. 

Unfortunately, Polynesian doesn't have 1-bed rooms (I think it's the only resort that doesn't have them).

I looked at studios, but no availability.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

Cara C said:


> Any availability Jan 7-9th? Studio or one bedroom, any resort. Could also arrive Jan 6th and stay 2-3 night.



Hi Cara C,

I apologize for the delayed response.

If you are still looking to rent, I found the following availability:

- WL - Boulder Ridge, 1-bed, Jan 7th to 9th, 2 nights, 56 points (also Jan 6th to 9th, 3 nights, 84 points);

- Grand Floridian, 1-bed lake view, Jan 6th to 8th, 2 nights, 80 points;

- Saratoga, 1-bed preferred, Jan 6th to 8th, 2 nights, 52 points;

If you would like to make a reservation, just PM me names of all guests, ages of those under 18 (if any), address, telephone and e-mail, so I can try and secure the room.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Shan8671 said:


> Any studios available for 5-7 nights in a row in March



Hi Shan8671,

I apologize for the delayed response

Unfortunately, no availability for  5 or more nights in a row in March.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

alimerola99 said:


> Looking for anything/ anywhere from 1/16/20-1/20/20.



Hi alimerola99,

I apologize for the delayed response.

Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

Junebugwv said:


> Looking for AKL Kidani, 1-bedroom standard,  March 3-6, 2020 (3 nights.)



Hi Junebugwv,

I apologize for the delayed response. My remaining points wouldn't be enough, but, if you want to check with another DVC member, I saw availability for:

- 1-bedroom standard view for 96 points;

- 1-bedroom savanna view for 114 points; and

I hope you are able to reserve with another member and have a great trip!


----------



## TravelholicBR

MickeyF said:


> Resort preferences: AKL, Boardwalk, Saratoga, OKW
> checking in Sunday 1/5 or 1/12 or 1/26 (just 1 night)
> Studio (2 adults and infant)
> 
> Thank you!



Hi MickeyF,

If you are still looking to rent, I found  availability at Grand Floridian, studio lake view, Jan 5th to 6th, 1 night, 20 points;

If you want to spring for a 1-bedroom, there is a standard one at Saratoga, Jan 5th to 6th, 1 nights, 22 points;

If any of these sound good to you,  just PM me names of all guests, ages of those under 18 (if any), address, telephone and e-mail, so I can try and secure the room.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Jaywalker said:


> Looking from the 20th to the 24th of December. No preference for resort



Hi Jaywalker,

If you are still looking to rent, and if you are willing to split your stay between 2 rooms (same resort) I found the following availability:

- AK Kidani, 1-bedroom standard view, Dec 20th to 21st, 1 night, 28 points;

- AK Kidani, studio savanna view, Dec 21st to 24th, 3 nights, 50 points;

If you are interested,  just PM me names of all guests, ages of those under 18 (if any), address, telephone and e-mail, so I can try and secure the room.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## ISCheesehead

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi MickeyF,
> 
> If you are still looking to rent, I found  availability at Grand Floridian, studio lake view, Jan 5th to 6th, 1 night, 20 points;
> 
> If you want to spring for a 1-bedroom, there is a standard one at Saratoga, Jan 5th to 6th, 1 nights, 22 points;
> 
> If any of these sound good to you,  just PM me names of all guests, ages of those under 18 (if any), address, telephone and e-mail, so I can try and secure the room.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Hi, I am looking March 21 -27 for 4 people.

thanks


----------



## ISCheesehead

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!



Hi,
I don’t know if my last reply came through. I am looking for March 21-27, 2020 for 4 people.

Thanks
Stacey


----------



## TravelholicBR

ISCheesehead said:


> Hi, I am looking March 21 -27 for 4 people.
> 
> thanks



Hi ISCheesehead,

 My points wouldn't be enough, but, if you want to check with another DVC member, I saw availability for:

- Saratoga 1-bedroom standard for 191 points; and

- Saratoga 1-bedroom preferred for 221 points;

I hope you are able to reserve with another member and have a great trip!


----------



## CVTmarie23

Looking for 2 consecutive nights in a studio (prefer monorail or Epcot resort) in Feb or March.


----------



## Holly Stepanek

Hello, 
 I would love to stay with my mom for 3-4 nights at Poly or other any 3-4 nights checking in as early as March 13th and checking out as late as March 23rd.   Please let me know. 
Thanks!
Holly


----------



## Holly Stepanek

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 100 points for rent at $15 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian, and check-out date must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort -* POLY or other monorail resort*
> Check-in date -* as early as March 13th*
> Check-out date - *as late as March 23rd*
> Room Type - *studio
> 
> 3-4 nights preferred*
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


----------



## TravelholicBR

CVTmarie23 said:


> Looking for 2 consecutive nights in a studio (prefer monorail or Epcot resort) in Feb or March.



Hi CVTmarie23,

There are 3 instances of 2 consecutive nights in Feb or March for monorail or Epcot resorts, but my remaining points wouldn't be enough (I was just about to alter the amount of available points in my post). In case you want to check with another DVC member, I found the following:

- BLT studio theme park view, Feb 12th to 14th, for 48 points; 

- BLT studio theme park view, Mar 19th to 21st, for 54 points;

- BLT studio theme park view, Mar 27th to 29th, for 58 points;

I hope you are able to reserve with another member and have a great trip!


----------



## TravelholicBR

Holly Stepanek said:


> Resort -* POLY or other monorail resort*
> Check-in date -* as early as March 13th*
> Check-out date - *as late as March 23rd*
> Room Type - *studio
> 3-4 nights preferred*



Hi Holly Stepanek,

The most I could find were 2 consecutive nights at BLT (studio theme park view, Mar 19th to 21st, for 54 points). 

If that is enough for you, I, unfortunately, wouldn't have enough points (I was just about to alter the amount of available points in my post), but you may want to check with another DVC member.

I hope you are able to reserve with another member and have a great trip!


----------



## Holly Stepanek

Ok, thank you for checking the availablity and points for me!


----------



## Holly Stepanek

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi Holly Stepanek,
> 
> The most I could find were 2 consecutive nights at BLT (studio theme park view, Mar 19th to 21st, for 54 points).
> 
> If that is enough for you, I, unfortunately, wouldn't have enough points (I was just about to alter the amount of available points in my post), but you may want to check with another DVC member.
> 
> I hope you are able to reserve with another member and have a great trip!


what if I did one night?  Wouldn't be enough would it?


----------



## TravelholicBR

Holly Stepanek said:


> what if I did one night?  Wouldn't be enough would it?



Unfortunately I'd be 1 point short for the night of the 19th (needs 25 points, I only have 24)   the night of the 20th is 29 points.


----------



## Wosmama6

What about the night of 3/7 in a poly studio? I am booking another DVC stay 3/3-3/7 but need the night of the 7th as well.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi MusicalAstronaut,
> 
> It's currently showing:
> 
> - Saratoga studio preferred, 12/1/ - 12/2 (1 night) for 13 points
> 
> - OKW studio near hospitality house, 12/1/ - 12/2 (1 night) for 10 points
> 
> If you would like to go ahead with any of these, PM me names of all guests, ages of children (if any), address, telephone and e-mail so that I can try to secure the room.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Thanks for checking!  I've settled on the night of Dec 3 for when I need to have a room, so those won't work for me.  :/


----------



## TravelholicBR

Wosmama6 said:


> What about the night of 3/7 in a poly studio? I am booking another DVC stay 3/3-3/7 but need the night of the 7th as well.



Hi Wosmama6, 

Unfortunately, no availability for that night, the month of March is pretty much all gone at the Poly. But, if you want me to check another date, just let me know


----------



## TravelholicBR

Points remain available


----------



## Leah Hellmann

Any availability February 2nd-4th (2 nights) 2 adults 3 kids?


----------



## TravelholicBR

Leah Hellmann said:


> Any availability February 2nd-4th (2 nights) 2 adults 3 kids?



Hi Leah Hellmann, 

Unfortunately, no availability for both nights. There are 1-bedroom villas at a few resorts for the night of Feb 3rd, but my points wouldn't be enough. 

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## DavidAG

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 24 points left for rent at $14 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian.
> 
> Check-in must be within 60 days of date when reservation is made and check-out must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


I wanted to see if there might be an opening for December 7 for the one night and checkout the 8th.
if you could please let me know and if yes how to proceed.
Thank you for your help.
Very best,
David


----------



## alison228

Hello! Do they have to be used at Poly? Would they work for animal kingdom?  2/7-2/9 - 2 adults value studio? Just trying to see other options with the amount of points. Thank you!


----------



## TravelholicBR

DavidAG said:


> I wanted to see if there might be an opening for December 7 for the one night and checkout the 8th.
> if you could please let me know and if yes how to proceed.
> Thank you for your help.
> Very best,
> David



Hi David, 

Unfortunately, no availability for that night.

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## TravelholicBR

alison228 said:


> Hello! Do they have to be used at Poly? Would they work for animal kingdom?  2/7-2/9 - 2 adults value studio? Just trying to see other options with the amount of points. Thank you!



Hi alison228, 

The points could be used for any DVC resort for the dates you are looking for, but, unfortunately, there are no studios available at any of them 

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## bweave

Resort any but SSR
Check-in Date: Dec. 20 or 21, 2019
Check-out Date: Dec. 26 or 27, 2019
Deluxe Villa
3A, 1C(16)


----------



## TravelholicBR

bweave said:


> Resort any but SSR
> Check-in Date: Dec. 20 or 21, 2019
> Check-out Date: Dec. 26 or 27, 2019
> Deluxe Villa
> 3A, 1C(16)



Hi bweave,

I apologize for the delayed response.

Unfortunately, no availability for the entire period, only a couple of scattered nights here and there.

The best my points could cover is a studio for the night of Dec 24th at Boulder Ridge for 24 points. 

If your plans change, just let me know and I'll be happy to check again


----------



## Kerrie T

Hi. I'm looking for 1 night at Aulani. Preferably 2/14 (potentially flexible on a different night after the 14th).  Studio any view preferred, but will go up to a 1 bedroom any view is studio isn't available. 4 guests (2 adults,  2 children)  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tass

Any availability for one night, 12/14?

Thanks.


----------



## MickeyF

TravelholicBR said:


> Hi MickeyF,
> 
> I apologize for the delayed response. Unfortunately, no availability for those dates.
> 
> If your travel plans change, I'll be happy to do a new search



Thank you !!!


----------



## MickeyF

MickeyF said:


> Thank you !!!



anything available for saturday 12/14 or Sunday 12/15?


----------



## walshfamily

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 24 points left for rent at $14 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian.
> 
> Check-in must be within 60 days of date when reservation is made and check-out must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort any, like beach club
> Check-in date 2/3/20
> Check-out date 2/8/20
> Room Type standard/deluxe
> 4 people, 2 adults, 2 kids
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


----------



## DanDDPT

TravelholicBR said:


> I have 24 points left for rent at $14 per point. My home resort is Disney’s Polynesian.
> 
> Check-in must be within 60 days of date when reservation is made and check-out must be by March 31st, 2020.
> 
> I will be happy to check availability for you, just respond with the following information:
> 
> Resort
> Check-in date
> Check-out date
> Room Type
> 
> I will provide a Rental Agreement and accept PayPal as the only form of payment.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


Hi I am looking for a studio for the dates 03/13 - 03/20 preferably the poly or animal kingdom. If not then any of teh Epcot resorts would be great. 

Dan


----------

